
USPTO guidelines to restore software patents - zoobab
https://patentlyo.com/patent/2019/01/these-eligibility-guidelines.html
======
btown
A slightly more detailed writeup:
[https://www.ipwatchdog.com/2019/01/04/patent-eligibility-
gui...](https://www.ipwatchdog.com/2019/01/04/patent-eligibility-guidance-
abstract-idea/id=104754/)

~~~
zoobab
"The USPTO is seeking public comment on all the issues addressed by the two
guidance documents. Additionally, the USPTO invites the public to submit
suggestions to address future guidance supplements as part of their comments.
Please submit written comments on these issues to Eligibility2019@uspto.gov on
or before March 8, 2019."

------
zaroth
This ends about 5,000 words too early to be useful to me...

